# Pigeon db or hawkeye



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok finally got me some breeders and now ready get software. So which software do you like all better hawkeye or pigeon db


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I like db as it is easy to use, enter in birds, relatively cheap and I can access all of my records from my phone.


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

Pigeon DB works good for me also. Easy to navigate.


----------



## The_Rookie (Dec 18, 2012)

What is this? Clocks?


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Computer software for keeping data about your breeders and racers. Often they have pedigree writing capability. There are a few to choose from. Hawkeye has been around for a while,db is fairly new.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Im using pigeon db no problems with it for he last 4 years.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

I like pigeon db to keep track of my birds, but i think hawkeye makes a better printed pedigree. Just my opinion.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

How much money does each software cost?


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

Pigeon DB is 9.00 a year or less depending on the plan you purchase. If I remember correctly there is also a free demo period.


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes get 30 free trial on pigeondb. Hawkeye is 79 dollars I believe but also have lite version for free.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

DB rocks for so many reasons. Don't even consider the others.


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

*PigeonDB...*

Hey fellas, I"m happy to see the support for PigeonDB.com. I'm always nearby to help you out. 

By the way, if you don't like the pedigree choices for PigeonDB...I do make custom ones for free. Each paid user gets a free design that is private to them. 

Some updates on where PigeonDB is going in the next year:
- We'll be adding complete support for all features from the mobile version. 
- Training will be enhanced to work specifically from your phone. If you are out and about training, just login in from your phone, enable GPS support, and mark the release. We'll take care of everything else. 
- Full integration with PigeonsBid.com Free Auctions. You'll be able to list your birds for free with one click, within your account in PigeonDB. 
- More options on ordering and fields available in your pedigrees.
- A wide selection of default images. Currently we only use a blue bar. We'll have blue checks, red checks...and you name it. 

If you need more time to check out PigeonDB.com for free, just let me know through the Contact Us section in PigeonDB.com.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

gbanuelos said:


> - Training will be enhanced to work specifically from your phone. If you are out and about training, just login in from your phone, enable GPS support, and mark the release. We'll take care of everything else.


Is this going to be an app, or just specifically through the website? (Sorry, may sound like a dumb question, now that I think about it) and will the app be droid AND iphone compatible?


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

V-John said:


> Is this going to be an app, or just specifically through the website? (Sorry, may sound like a dumb question, now that I think about it) and will the app be droid AND iphone compatible?


It will be through the website as viewed from your phone. If you log in to PigeonDB.com from your mobile phone, the website will morph and change to fit your handset. Here's what it looks like when you log in with an iPhone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-FzMMt8ZpI.

So the training part will be an addition to this version of the website. The website, no matter if you view it from a phone or on your PC, will still have the same data. It's essentially the same website, but "dresses" up differently depending on how you are viewing it. 

The advantage of knowing that the app is being viewed through a phone is that I can offer a GPS feature that will track for you the location, time, temperature, and many other things, from the point of release. These training flights will then go directly to your Races tab where you'll be able to register when the birds came in. Or, you can choose to not register when they come in and no harm is done. 

So to answer your question in a nutshell, it's the same web-application, not a native phone app. But it will behave and look like a native application.


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

To answer your question on handsets, it will work on any handset with a web browser.



V-John said:


> Is this going to be an app, or just specifically through the website? (Sorry, may sound like a dumb question, now that I think about it) and will the app be droid AND iphone compatible?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I will voice my opinion, as I was once a Hawkeye customer. Over a year ago I switched to Compuclub. I was doing a hard reinstall of the whole system, and I could not get Hawkeye to load, contacted Hawkeye for two weeks, and they never once responded by email to me. I even offered to repurchase the software, and still no reply. Their customer service sucks big time!!!!


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

bbcdon said:


> I will voice my opinion, as I was once a Hawkeye customer. Over a year ago I switched to Compuclub. I was doing a hard reinstall of the whole system, and I could not get Hawkeye to load, contacted Hawkeye for two weeks, and they never once responded by email to me. I even offered to repurchase the software, and still no reply. Their customer service sucks big time!!!!


Same happened to me.... I now use PigeonDB and I love it......


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

He also has a product PigeonID.com that has ID bands that I recently purchased. They are Id bands that are linked to you. No worries of outdated info on personalized bands. After helping people try located owners on 3 separate occasions recently with outdated info I decided to go this route. If I own it and put a personalized band on the bird, I want whoever finds one of my lost birds to be able to locate me.


----------



## Crazybird (Jul 13, 2013)

Just got done browsing those websites. Really like the look of the gold bands. I do alot of searches for pigeon related items and have not come across these. Also like the fact he took time to post new features coming for his product. I'm not quite ready for pedigree software yet but when I am I will try pigeon DB first.


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

BTW fellas, I am auctioning off a 5 year membership on PigeonsBid.com. Starts at $10. Regular price is $40. 

Expires tomorrow night. Here's the link:

PigeonDB Five Year Membership


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

gbanuelos said:


> BTW fellas, I am auctioning off a 5 year membership on PigeonsBid.com. Starts at $10. Regular price is $40.
> 
> Expires tomorrow night. Here's the link:
> 
> PigeonDB Five Year Membership


Hey Buddy!
Emailed you regarding custom pedigree.. let me know Thank you


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Email me your account, and some idea of what you want on the pedigree. I'll do a design for you and we'll for from there. If you have a loft name, address and whatever else you want on the ped, let me know. If you have a logo, send that as well. 

Email me here: [email protected]


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I appreciate it.


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Well hate say it but pigeondb customer service doesn't seen so great. Took me gbanuleous up on offer of extended trial. So went to contact us and sent in request like he said but to this day have no got response. Guess wait n see got few weeks left then I c what wanna do between it n hawkeye


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Brown Family Lofts said:


> Well hate say it but pigeondb customer service doesn't seen so great. Took me gbanuleous up on offer of extended trial. So went to contact us and sent in request like he said but to this day have no got response. Guess wait n see got few weeks left then I c what wanna do between it n hawkeye


Give it some time. I know the guy is really busy. Email him @[email protected] or try pigeondb...


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

TheLaw818 said:


> Give it some time. I know the guy is really busy. Email him @[email protected] or try pigeondb...


I would 2nd what TheLaw says. "G" is normally PDQ about responses to request and emails on all his products.


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

Brown Family Lofts said:


> Well hate say it but pigeondb customer service doesn't seen so great. Took me gbanuleous up on offer of extended trial. So went to contact us and sent in request like he said but to this day have no got response. Guess wait n see got few weeks left then I c what wanna do between it n hawkeye


You are set. You have until Jan 6th of 2014 to check it out. Thanks for trying out PigeonDB.


----------



## Brown Family Lofts (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you just got email was coming to post you did return email. So far I haven't found anything wrong with pigeondb


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

gbanuelos said:


> Email me your account, and some idea of what you want on the pedigree. I'll do a design for you and we'll for from there. If you have a loft name, address and whatever else you want on the ped, let me know. If you have a logo, send that as well.
> 
> Email me here: [email protected]


Hey buddy! Did you ever get my email regarding that pedigree? Been about a week haven't heard from you I know your busy...just wondering... Thank you


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

TheLaw818 said:


> Hey buddy! Did you ever get my email regarding that pedigree? Been about a week haven't heard from you I know your busy...just wondering... Thank you


Please contact me on [email protected]. I only sporadically get on the forums. Yes, I got your stuff on the pedigree and will be spending time on it in the morning. 

Thanks.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

gbanuelos said:


> Please contact me on [email protected]. I only sporadically get on the forums. Yes, I got your stuff on the pedigree and will be spending time on it in the morning.
> 
> Thanks.


Your the man....


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

gbanuel 
Still haven't heard back from you? been a cool minute


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

TheLaw818 said:


> gbanuel
> Still haven't heard back from you? been a cool minute


Did I get back to you? I have so many folks contacting me from different names that are the same. Let me know on [email protected]


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

gbanuelos said:


> Did I get back to you? I have so many folks contacting me from different names that are the same. Let me know on [email protected]


I got it awesome job, thank you but the picture of the main bird isnt printing with the pedigree.. it shows as if its going too but doesnt can we fix this?


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any word? on getting that fixed?


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

gbanuelos any response on that question?


----------



## gbanuelos (Jul 30, 2009)

The reason your images are not showing up is that you are using GIF's. We don't print gifs to pdf. Gifs are a proprietary format that isn't well supported anymore. I went ahead and changed the photo for 4262 to a jpg. Basically I just took the image you had, opened it up in GIMP (you can used photoshop or any other image program), then exported it out to JPG. Check your documents and you'll see your new pedigree with the image included.

So to answer your question, the pedigree format is fine, you'll just need to redo your photos in either jpg or png format. This can be easily done with GIMP, which is free. Or you can use Windows MSPaint or preview, or photoshop, or just about any other image manipulation program. You can also do it online here: http://www.pictureresize.org/online-images-converter.html

--gb


----------

